# Blues all over Raritan Bay



## allenro (Dec 26, 2005)

Impossible not to catch 'em.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

nice, good to hear. Looks like things are startin to heat up


----------



## loucar1 (Sep 3, 2006)

Blues should be running the bay this week. I'm sure the action will start soon.


----------

